# Update!BILDER!: 2tes Treffen am Waldhaus Zum Engländer  30.07.2017 mtb-news.de Fraktion "Spessart"



## Vmichael (3. Juli 2017)

===================
Wann: 30.07.2017
Wo: Gasthaus am Engländer
Warum: Limo trinken,sich kennen lernen, ... 
Urzeit: "ab" 14:00
_Wer ab Aschaffenburg mitfahren möchte? Fasanerie 12:30_
https://goo.gl/maps/ynM7RkDXJak

Wetter:  _In Jakobsthal gibt es am Morgen eine Mischung aus Sonne und Wolken und die Temperatur liegt bei 17°C. Gegen später ziehen Wolkenfelder durch und die Temperatur erreicht 25°C_
ideal 

*
Tourvorschlag am Ende :*

*1:   (kurz, aber a bissel anspruchsvoll)*
*Engländerhaus - Jakobsthal - Bachtrail/Fuchsweg -> - Heigenbrücken-*
*hoch zum Pollasch (Aussicht genießen)- zurück zum Engländer oder Heimreise.*
*
2: (schöner längerer Trail durch den Wald )
Engländerhaus - "E"selsweg -Pollasch (Aussicht genießen)- zurück zum Engländer 
oder Heimreise.


Michael 
*


----------



## Vmichael (17. Juli 2017)

LETZTES UPDATE beachten!! s.o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreisfahrer (22. Juli 2017)

Michael, wollen wir uns am 30.07. in Aschaffenburg treffen und dann gemeinsam zum Engländer hoch fahren?


----------



## Vmichael (24. Juli 2017)

LETZTES UPDATE beachten!! s.o


----------



## Kreisfahrer (25. Juli 2017)

Dann sieht man sich in der Fasanerie.


----------



## Kreisfahrer (27. Juli 2017)

Hey, wo sind die ganzen Biker? Sonst keiner dabei?


----------



## midige (27. Juli 2017)

Komme von der anderen Seite zum Engländer.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (27. Juli 2017)

Staubig wird es eher nicht


----------



## Vmichael (28. Juli 2017)

löschen


----------



## Kreisfahrer (28. Juli 2017)

Also 14 Uhr Engländer.


----------



## midige (28. Juli 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> löschen



Zur Zeit geringe Waldbrandgefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vmichael (29. Juli 2017)

LETZTES UPDATE beachten!!  s.o


----------



## Kreisfahrer (30. Juli 2017)

Das Wetter schaut doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus! 

Freue mich schon auf später.


----------



## midige (30. Juli 2017)

Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> Das Wetter schaut doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus!
> 
> Freue mich schon auf später.



Wetter ist wunderbar,

bis später

Michael


----------



## migges (30. Juli 2017)

Sorry Jungs aber 14.00 ist mir Heut zu späth,muß
bis 16.00 wieder Daheim sein.


----------



## Vmichael (30. Juli 2017)

_*Hallo,*
*ich bedanke mich für alle die da waren .*
*Schade das Martin sein EBike einen Defekt hatte und nicht weiter mitfahren konnte.*
*Es hat alles gepasst  ,die Tour war super geil und ich denke wir werden uns nun noch öfters treffen.*
*Grüße aus Aschaffenburg*
*Michael*_


----------



## trialero (30. Juli 2017)

Tut mir auch leid das ich die Runde nicht Mitfahren konnte,aber das Schaltwerk und Kette sind schon erneuert geht wieder,bin auch mit der Notreparatur bis ans Auto gekommen,Danke nochmal an Michael dessen kleinen Kettentrenner ich nutzen konnte,jedoch dann wie Ihr wisst ohne Geldbörse und somit alle Papiere,das stinkt mir mehr als der kleine defekt

aber hey es geht weiter,und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreisfahrer (30. Juli 2017)

War echt ein schöner Tag heute und wieder neue, nette Leute kennen gelernt. 

@Trailero: Hoffentlich taucht der Geldbeutel wieder auf.


----------



## z0ltan (30. Juli 2017)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Ich war dann um 19:45 Uhr auch endlich daheim. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## midige (31. Juli 2017)

Hi,
leider war meine Suche nicht erfolgreich , vielleicht taucht der Geldbeutel ja in einem Fundbüro auf.
War um 9 zuhause, Navi-App hat am Pollasch die Aufzeichnung eingestellt, auf dem Eselsweg Richtung Engländer verfranzt, aber den Fuchspfad nochmal gefahren, irgendwas zwischen 80 und 90 km gefahren (und gelaufen beim Suchen)

Tour war toll, Leute auch, sieht nach Wiederholung aus.

Bringe am Donnerstag das Auto nach Nilkheim zur Werkstatt, Rad kommt mit.
Will zur Hohen Warte.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für die Route (Trails willkommen)?

Grüße und bis demnächst

Michael


----------



## Kreisfahrer (31. Juli 2017)

Wegen der hohen Wart fragst du am besten den Martin (Trialero). Der kennt jeden Stein dort.


----------



## trialero (31. Juli 2017)

na ja  jeden 3 ten Stein,falls ich am Donnerstag freimachen kann rufe ich den Michael mittwochs an habe ja die nr


----------

